# Pinkbike now embracing ebikes!



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/pinkb...-for-emtb-content-and-racing-disciplines.html
Lol, I remember reading past ebike articles there and almost everyone on Pinkbike slamming ebikes. Times are changing, more trails opening up each month! Good time to be an ebiker:thumbsup:


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

How can I filter out this thread?

Just kidding!


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

https://forums.mtbr.com/general-dis...ntent-filtering-e-bikes-thoughts-1109389.html


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

A pig just flew past my window.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yup and I see they have an ebike section in their classifieds forum. Good for Pinkbike.


----------

